# Brutal, vulgär, skurril: Diese 8 Animationsfilme haben es in sich!



## CarolaHo (19. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Brutal, vulgär, skurril: Diese 8 Animationsfilme haben es in sich!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Brutal, vulgär, skurril: Diese 8 Animationsfilme haben es in sich!


----------



## dummy2500 (19. März 2016)

schöner artikel, was mir hier noch fehlt ist "Heavy Metal" !!!


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. März 2016)

"Die letzten Glühwürmchen" und "Felidae" sind auch sehr interessante Filme, die wunderbar in diese Liste passen. 

Einige dieser Filme in dem Artikel habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen, werde das aber mal nachholen.


----------



## Garloin (19. März 2016)

Ronal ist für mich einer der urkomischten Filme die in den letzten Jahren erschienen sind. Kann ich nur wärmsten weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Sheggo (19. März 2016)

nette Liste und gute Anregungen! wer wirklich einen Animationsfilm für Erwachsene sehen will: #9
http://www.amazon.de/9-Blu-ray-Shane-Acker/dp/B003BY0SAO/ref=tmm_blu_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1458389848&sr=8-2

Würde es als Mischung aus Final Fantasy und Children of Men bezeichnen. Aber technisch einmalig(?)


----------



## DrSoltberg (19. März 2016)

Eine ganz tolle Liste, vielen Dank! So eine Aufzählung hab ich noch nirgendwo gefunden und viele der Filme kannte ich auch noch nicht.
Watership Down hat mir jedenfalls im Grundschulalter den Schock meines Lebens versetzt.
South Park der Film und Ronal der Barbar sind auch empfehlenswert und weitaus leichtherziger!

Jetzt habe ich jedenfalls wieder Einiges für meine Liste.


----------



## Dragonlilly (19. März 2016)

Mary und Max ist mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm! Und danke für die Liste, ich hab nun einiges mehr zu schauen. 
The Congress gefiel mir nicht so sehr, er war zwischendrin doch sehr abstrakt. Und was definitiv noch fehlt ist "Waltz with Bashir2 und wie schon genannt wurde "Die letzten Glühwürmchen". Ernste Streifen und nix für Kinder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2016)

Ich vermisse "Persepolis". Ein nicht minder interessanter, gar politisch wichtiger und zuweilen harter Trickfilm fürs vorwiegend reifere Publikum. Neben "Waltz Witz Bashir" eine der besten Animationsfilme außerhalb des Mainstream.

Ein sehr rustikaler und recht brutaler Streifen ist auch "Fire and Ice" von 1983.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "Die letzten Glühwürmchen" und "Felidae" sind auch sehr interessante Filme, die wunderbar in diese Liste passen.
> 
> Einige dieser Filme in dem Artikel habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen, werde das aber mal nachholen.



naja, die Letzte Glühwürmchen würde ich ausklammern, das nen Anime und da gibt es eine Menge Filme, alleine weil man im Japan nie den Stock im Arsch hatte und alles Gezeichnete als Kinderkrams abgestempelt hat und die sind ja so nen ganz anderes Thema

Ansonsten nja, Unten am Fluss ist echt so ein Film, ich frage mich wie viele Kinder das verstört hat D:


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ansonsten nja, Unten am Fluss ist echt so ein Film, ich frage mich wie viele Kinder das verstört hat D:


Für mich bis heute unverständlich dass dieser Film ausgerechnet eine 6er-Freigabe erhalten hat. Würde ich meinem bald 8-jährigen Sohn selbst jetzt noch nicht sehen lassen.


----------



## Sheggo (19. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für mich bis heute unverständlich dass dieser Film ausgerechnet eine 6er-Freigabe erhalten hat. Würde ich meinem bald 8-jährigen Sohn selbst jetzt noch nicht sehen lassen.



Das habe ich bei "Sausage Party" auch gedacht. Die Kinder essen doch nach so einem Film gar nichts mehr!


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, die Letzte Glühwürmchen würde ich ausklammern, das nen Anime und da gibt es eine Menge Filme, alleine weil man im Japan nie den Stock im Arsch hatte und alles Gezeichnete als Kinderkrams abgestempelt hat und die sind ja so nen ganz anderes Thema


Ich hab deinen Kommentar jetzt mehrmals durchgelesen, aber... Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. 

Ist der genannte Film jetzt weniger empfehlenswert, weil er ein Anime ist? Oder weil die Japaner keinen Stock im Arsch haben? Oder weil Teile der westlichen Welt Animes gern pauschal als Kinderkram bezeichnet? Letzteres kann man auf jeden anderen Zeichentrickfilm auch anwenden. 

Selbst wenn alles zutreffen würde, ändert das nichts daran, dass Studio Ghibli mit "Die letzten Glühwürmchen" ein emotionales und visuelles Meisterwerk geschaffen hat, was die Thematik Krieg und Massenvernichtung gekonnt schonungslos und dramatisch darstellt...Und dabei schafft es der Film auch noch, nicht tadelnd und selbstgerecht mit dem Finger auf jemanden zu zeigen. Es soll kein schuldiger gesucht werden, sondern es wird einfach dargestellt, was Krieg anstellt und wer wirklich darunter leidet. Und das ist ein äußerst wichtiger Faktor, den die wenigsten Filme dieser Art aufweisen.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

der Fällt raus weil er nen Anime ist und der damit keinen Seltenheitswert hat
Ich will den Film nicht klein machen weil der gut ist, aber nichts besonderes


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> der Fällt raus weil er nen Anime ist und der damit keinen Seltenheitswert hat
> Ich will den Film nicht klein machen weil der gut ist, aber nichts besonderes


Zeichentrickfilme an sich sind keine Seltenheit. Egal, woher die stammen. 

Deine Aussage ist...ich will nicht sagen, dass sie dumm ist...aber sie ist alles andere als nachvollziehbar.
Einen Film seine Besonderheit abzusprechen, weil er ein Zeichentrickfilm aus Japan ist, ist eine gewagte Aussage.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2016)

Da muss ich RedDragon schon Recht geben. Aus welchem Lande der Trickfilm stammt ist doch unerheblich, auf den besonderen Inhalt kommt es doch letztendlich an.
Ich mag ja auch nicht wirklich alles an Anime, schon aus künsterlischen Gesichtspunkten (aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon etliche Male durchgekaut), aber der oben genannte Film gehört zu den wenigen bemerkenswertesten Animationsfilmen aus Japan die ich mir immer antun kann - neben "Akira" und "Ghost in the Shell". Und das soll von jemanden wie mir, der sonst nix mit damit viel am Hut hat (und haben will), schon was heissen. 

Ich bevorzuge wenn ja auch lieber amerikanische oder europäische Produktionen, aber ein Paar Perlen unter den ganzen Massen von Animes gibt es durchaus.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

ja toll, dann brauchste gar keine Westl. Filme hier aufzählen weil das nen Anime gibt ders besser kann


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja toll, dann brauchste gar keine Westl. Filme hier aufzählen weil das nen Anime gibt ders besser kann


Gewagte These.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

dann nennt doch mal nen Punkt warum der Film und nicht all die anderen Erwachsenen Anime in die Liste sollte


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja toll, dann brauchste gar keine Westl. Filme hier aufzählen weil das nen Anime gibt ders besser kann


Sorry, aber die Herkunft des Films ist nunmal absolut zweitrangig. Nichtmal drittrangig. 



Enisra schrieb:


> dann nennt doch mal nen Punkt warum der Film und nicht all die anderen Erwachsenen Anime in die Liste sollte


Und ob "Die letzten Glühwürmchen" alles besser macht als "Wenn der Wind weht", ist doch auch gar nicht die Frage gewesen. Stand nie zur Debatte.  
Beide haben was für sich und bringen die Thematik hervorragend rüber. Auf ihre jeweils eigene Weise. 

Und überhaupt sind mMn alle Filme des Studios Ghibli Meisterwerke. 

Allein schon beim Trailer zu Princess Kaguya muss ich lebendige Bienen kauen und Bäume ausreißen, um meine Männlichkeit wieder herzustellen, so herzerwärmend ist er  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lDrkokymLQ


----------



## Spruso (19. März 2016)

Eine gute Liste. Hat ein paar Filme dabei, welche ich mir sicher ansehen werde.

Was aus meiner Sicht auch noch in die Liste aufgenommen werden könnte, ist "Aufstand der Tiere - Animal Farm". Ich kann mich erinnern, dass der damals für mich als Kind auch ziemlich heavy war.


----------



## aliendrohne (20. März 2016)

Schonmal eine gute Auswahl ... gibt aber noch mehr 

Felidae
- Katzenkrimi im Zeichentrickformat. Es geht ein Serienmörder herum und schlitzt Katzen auf. Eine mutige Katze versucht diese Mordserie aufzuklären

Teen Mutant Ninja Turtles (2014 - 2016)
- Staffel 2 der Serie dreht sich um sehr bekannte Horror Ikonen. Diese werden reihen weise auf die Schippe genommen, aber Freddy Krüger Eichhörnchen oder Jason Bäume etc sind schon (für Kinder) derbe Dargestellt

Mullewapp - Das große Kinoabenteuer der Freunde
- hier versucht der böse Wolf einen der Freunde im Kochtopf zu herzurichten. Nichts für kleine Kinder.

Happy Tree Friends
- brauche ich hier noch schreiben dass die sehr brutal ist 

Adventure Time
- schon sehr abstrakt für Kinder.

Alfred J Kwak 
ist zwar Kindergerecht,  aber dort gibt es eine Krähe  die eine nationaldemokratische Krähen Partei gründen will. Eine ziemliche Anspielung u.a. auf 1945.

Von den Starship Trooper & Resident Evil Serien ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Dosentier (20. März 2016)

Spruso schrieb:


> Eine gute Liste. Hat ein paar Filme dabei, welche ich mir sicher ansehen werde.
> 
> Was aus meiner Sicht auch noch in die Liste aufgenommen werden könnte, ist "Aufstand der Tiere - Animal Farm". Ich kann mich erinnern, dass der damals für mich als Kind auch ziemlich heavy war.



An den Film kann ich mich aus Kindheitstagen nur noch dunkel erinnern, aber an das was mir geblieben ist, verstört mich heute noch.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich durch diesen Film, eine extreme Abneigung gegen Schweine entwickelt habe.


----------

